# NEW TO FORUMS



## Clos561 (Jun 16, 2007)

What goin on people i just joined to forums because i am planning on selling my mazda and getting the car ive always wanted, a 1993 240sx with a sr20 swap...jsut checkin out the forums to see which one is better...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. You'll learn a lot here.


----------



## Clos561 (Jun 16, 2007)

i hope so...i plan to ask alot of questions because im fairly new to doing stuf myself but i want to get a car and fix it up myself...ive always had new cars and it is boring...i want stuf to break on me so i can have fun fixing it..also doing upgrades myself..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't hope for things breaking on your car; failures almost always occur at the wrong place and the wrong time. Since you want a 240SX with an SR20, there's two ways to get it; buy a car with an SR already installed and running or install an SR yourself. 

You may be buying someone else's headache with an SR already installed. If you really want to learn a lot about doing upgrades and auto mechanics in general, then install the SR yourself.

There's a lot of members in this forum that have 240SXs with SR20DETs so I'm sure you can get a lot of helpful info.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

clos be careful what u wish for. ive owned my sr for about 4 years now. and as much as you may think you like fixing cars. its always suxs to have to find out what exactly takes a shit on you. well that my way of seeing things since im workin on other peoples cars 8 hours a day. oh and another thing. fixing cars is fun, dont get me wrong. but , having to pull that money out of your pocket to buy parts sux.


----------

